# Delete



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Feel like that for a known reason... relating to your past?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

I don't mess with matters which I do not understand... and I find it hard to understand what you have expressed because I read them rather then heard them (dyslexia)... I'll listen to you... although I don't want to say I understand when I don't.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

really like it Spirit
was it for a relative or lover?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I completely know what you mean about meeting people you know you know, it is really weird. Only just happened to me recently with a friend of my boyfriend, I just KNOW we are part of the same soul group or something. I had to tell him this, totally unaware of whether he felt the same or not. To be honest, even if he didn't, it was a life changing existential moment, just standing in the street with him. The only way I can discribe is was that, I had the need to say to him what the fuck are we doing here, do you think we'll wake up from this lucid dream we are in one day...and yet, feeling as if he would completely, totally understand what I mean. I know it sounds like paranoid delusions or something. But it was like hitting a nerve in the arm of Life and going AAAGGH, that's weird. We are here! Shit, this is so real, this is all there is ever going to be here, us and our experience of oneness and being woken up. I have no sexual or other feelings towards this dude. Not even the desire for friendship. In his company, I have no desire or fear whatsoever, he is my SELF, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It would be amazing if I felt that way around other people...
The only words which put me in that place is 
saying to myself "this is only a shared, lucid dream"
and imagining that I am only an extra in the life
story of the other
To the other, I am the other
and that is weird
I don't mean anything to anyone
and that is such a relief.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm now just reflecting on how weird it is that I am writing this
and you are reading it
if you believed that I was awake
you would be awoken to my true nature
and experience yourself as 
a part of my story

i wish i could see everyone's story 
as infinitely more real than my own
i believe that i would be enlightened
if that were the case
if my story no longer even existed
but was substited by the view-points
and reality of everyone else
so i've have no self to worry about
but my brain is so unenlightened!
my mind is very clouded by delusional 
filters i feel i have little control over it


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I just want to know why God created ignorance. I want to know why it was necessary?....

The human mind fragments that which is whole.

but is there such thing as being alone, if we are connected to the Creator?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes no start or finish... just new times of life.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

i had an amazing insight the other day. 
me and two others did some improvised music
we created really surreal stuff i'd even like
to post it it is so crazy but i'm not sure
others on here would benefit from it as it
was very mad.

after recording strange voices and weird shit
from the collective unconscious probably....

with the use of microphones, amplifying and distorting
the voices.....all kinds of other instruments laying around

i suddenly realised that God created all the possiblities
therefore nothing is original i'm not creating anythin
i think i go through the possiblities God'd already "made".


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

No start... no finish... it's so simple even humans can't work it out.


----------

